# Screenprinting over an already screenprinted neck label



## Spreading love (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Just wondering if it is possible to screenprint my own label on a cotton polo shirt that already has a screenprited neck label? Please advise.

Thank you
Spreading Love


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Possible yes, recommended no..unless you are removing the existing label.


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## Spreading love (Aug 19, 2005)

Can not take the existing label off cause it is printed on the shirt.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Spreading love said:


> Can not take the existing label off cause it is printed on the shirt.


You can cover a new layer of plastisol white ink, and print new label design over new white. The original printed label is plastisol ink or similiar instead of any water-based ink sucked into the textiles? The ink wasn't see through from opposite site, otherwise, people will know there is another label existed that you re-do the work, like said it isn't recommended, better to source any tearaway label t-shirt, or fully blank. 
-bill


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Spreading Love:

You might also want to try a heat transfer. This might help with the hand of the label and not be so stiff with a build up of ink.

Good luck,

-M


----------

